# Staffpad 1.5.1 iPad Steer Clear, there be Midi Monsters Here



## ssnowe (Dec 30, 2021)

Midi import on iPad 1.5.1 no longer works properly, crashing Staffpad repeatedly.

Staffpad won't even read its own midi exports. For example, export the Demo score Knowing as midi then import, crashes Staffpad.

Not sure what happened with midi in this new version of Staffpad but it aint pretty.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 30, 2021)

It could indeed be worse than it was before, but it was never good to begin with. Always use XML.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 30, 2021)

Midi import worked for me about 70 percent of the time which I could work with. Zero percent of the time now isn't good.

Overall, this latest Staffpad update feels rushed to make the holiday buying season.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 30, 2021)

Glad to see someone else is having problems with this update. Well, no, I’m not glad - I don’t wish bugs on anyone including the ppl at Staffpad, but good to know it isn’t just me. Don’t know how to roll back unfortunately. Very buggy and crashy. Have not even tried MIDI import (gave up on that long ago) but am having other problems - crashes, freezes.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm actually having crashes when I'm composing, never had that before. I really liked what Staffpad offered and invested hundreds of dollars in additional libraries. 

Now I'm not sure what to do, have been using Dorico as an alternative on both ipad and laptop and it's been working well but the playback sounds don't compare too Staffpad.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 30, 2021)

ssnowe said:


> I'm actually having crashes when I'm composing, never had that before. I really liked what Staffpad offered and invested hundreds of dollars in additional libraries.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to do, have been using Dorico as an alternative on both ipad and laptop and it's been working well but the playback sounds don't compare too Staffpad.


I wouldn't get too worried just yet. They will make it work. They will have to.


----------



## dcomdico (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. I purchased Staffpad last week and have been enjoying it quite a bit. I discovered an issue in 1.5 where the ghost note feature is not working and reported it. Anyone else having this issue in 1.5 and has it been corrected in 1.5.1?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 30, 2021)

I think ghost notes has been corrected according to the release notes.


----------



## dcomdico (Dec 30, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I think ghost notes has been corrected according to the release notes.


Thanks. Must have missed it. Did you upgrade and is it working ok for you?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 30, 2021)

dcomdico said:


> Thanks. Must have missed it. Did you upgrade and is it working ok for you?


I upgraded but I haven't tried ghost notes yet.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 30, 2021)

dcomdico said:


> Thanks. Must have missed it. Did you upgrade and is it working ok for you?


Sorry I checked the release notes again- nothing bout ghost notes


----------



## muratkayi (Jan 1, 2022)

Ghost notes was a previous release and it worked for me on windows


----------



## dcomdico (Jan 1, 2022)

muratkayi said:


> Ghost notes was a previous release and it worked for me on windows


Not working for me on iPad Pro.


----------



## DennyB (Jan 1, 2022)

I filed a couple of bugs just before Christmas. Hopefully they will put it all back together. Still one of my favorite purchases of last year.


----------



## dcomdico (Jan 2, 2022)

FYI: I rolled the dice and installed 1.5.1. So far what I noticed is that grace notes are working and battery usage is much improved (iPad also not running as hot). Now I just need to resist buying more libraries....


----------



## aeliron (Jan 6, 2022)

Was having handwriting recognition issues but no crashes (2015 iPad Pro). Said issues are improving with their recommendations of adding notes in the first pass, other stuff later.


----------



## dcomdico (Jan 11, 2022)

Have had a few crashes with 1.5.1 on iPadOS but the biggest bug I’ve witnessed so far is the inability to write double flats. Don’t know if this is new or not. Anyone else?


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 14, 2022)

I see there was another maintenance release yesterday, 2.5.3 on Windows


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 14, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> I see there was another maintenance release yesterday, 2.5.3 on Windows


Same for iOS (1.52).


----------

